# Just A Heads Up, Not Sure How Long This Will Last!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey all, Inkbird 4 probe wireless therm for 50% off! Click & save coupon, I just picked one up for $25!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

Where?


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks WHB, for that price I'll give it a try.


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2018)

How about a link to the app,I am having a hard time finding 1 for my android
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Where?





danmcg said:


> Thanks WHB, for that price I'll give it a try.





tropics said:


> How about a link to the app,I am having a hard time finding 1 for my android
> Richie



I posted the link, you all can’t see it?  This is on Amazon.  Here’s the link again...  if ya still can’t see it just search for inkbird wireless therm.  Scroll down a bit & it’s still there.  It shows the 50% off in green!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

Must've been a mistake, the coupon is now only 5% Off.

Save 5% on INKBIRD IBT4XS 4

Save 5% with this coupon. Discount at checkout.

See more coupons


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Must've been a mistake, the coupon is now only 5% Off.
> 
> Save 5% on INKBIRD IBT4XS 4
> 
> ...


Chile Both the links Justin posted are showing 50% on my PC.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I posted the link, you all can’t see it?  This is on Amazon.  Here’s the link again...  if ya still can’t see it just search for inkbird wireless therm.  Scroll down a bit & it’s still there.  It shows the 50% off in green!


Justin I was looking for the Phone App. I already found one an installed it Thanks
Richie


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

Its has mixed reviews but I will give it a shot for 25 bucks


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

I looked on my phone app too, don't see it, strange.
I do see the Inkbird 6 probe for 45% off with coupon.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 14, 2018)

I took advantage of this 2 weeks ago and used it Saturday for my top sirloin roast cook. 

I found 2 issues:
1) These probes will not read a temperature in meats colder than 36F!
2) if you leave the base in the rubber housing your limit the blue tooth range.  I could get about 10 feet from the grill.

other notes... I think you should dedicate an old phone with BT or a tablet that way you can talk on the phone and watch temps....


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I looked on my phone app too, don't see it, strange.
> I do see the Inkbird 6 probe for 45% off with coupon.



Chili

do an amazon search for inkbird and choose the first seller


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I took advantage of this 2 weeks ago and used it Saturday for my top sirloin roast cook.
> 
> I found 2 issues:
> 1) These probes will not read a temperature in meats colder than 36F!
> ...


How far without the rubber housing?

I don't talk on the phone so I am good there o_O


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 14, 2018)

zachd said:


> How far without the rubber housing?
> 
> I don't talk on the phone so I am good there o_O



5 feet with the rubber housing

I did not stress the range without but got 10 feet without


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

I found it... After some reading some reviews on Amazon, elsewhere and now Zippy's, I'm gonna pass.
Thank you very much for the heads up though, much appreciated.


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like I will be sending it back if I don't like it within the 30 day period


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 14, 2018)

for 25 bucks it seams like its worth it to try,the kitchen aid one i use is 20 at bed bath and beyond, and that is just a single probe temp reader.


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

I agree Binford mine comes Thursday so we shall see how it is like I said I will just return it its not worth 25 bucks before 30 days


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 14, 2018)

For $25 I grabbed one as well, I am sure it won't replace my Thermoworks Smoke as my primary, I also have a DOT. But there have been a few times when a couple of extra probes would come in handy, so for that price why not!

Just an FYI, what some folks do with BT devices, is use an old phone, to connect to it, and connect to home wifi, lots of different apps, options from there that makes it a device you can access from anywhere on the internet. I can do some playing and a write up if anyone is interested once I get it.


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

I will as well


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 14, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> For $25 I grabbed one as well, I am sure it won't replace my Thermoworks Smoke as my primary, I also have a DOT. But there have been a few times when a couple of extra probes would come in handy, so for that price why not!
> 
> Just an FYI, what some folks do with BT devices, is use an old phone, to connect to it, and connect to home wifi, lots of different apps, options from there that makes it a device you can access from anywhere on the internet. I can do some playing and a write up if anyone is interested once I get it.



i would be interested in that. i wouldn't know how to do that.
basically use the old phone as a bridge to your current phone?


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 14, 2018)

Binford 6100 said:


> i would be interested in that. i wouldn't know how to do that.
> basically use the old phone as a bridge to your current phone?



Correct, the simplest way is by using a screen/share control app. There are ones that work phone2phone, pc2phone, etc. 

Depending on the actual thermometer app, there might be more elegant ways to do it as well, once I get a chance to play I will let you know.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 16, 2018)

Mine showed up today, upon initial inspection I'm impressed with the overall quality. good long probes, stainless steel braid covering the wires,  nice little stand for the meter, and two clips for smoke temp.
overall so far its exceeding my low expectations of a 25$ amazon impulse buy.








Beer can for probe lenght reference.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 16, 2018)

Has a temp graph which could help with the dreaded stall??







A quick test of the first probe. Got to 98 very quickly. And started to go down quickly as well. Seems to work correctly


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 17, 2018)

Got mine yesterday as well. 

Computer geek in me won out over smoker geek, and I played all day with hacking the thing.

First as promised, a bit of info on how to see it from wifi, across town, state, universe. Info is Android based as that is all I use. You need a screen sharing app/Phone Control app.

Easiest I have found is AirDroid, it gets a bit complicated if you want to control the phone from pc/browser, but if you just want to see screen real easy. The security of android is what makes control complicated to setup, so will be similar with any app. 

Now get yourself an old phone (doesn't have to have cell service, if you can get to your wifi from smoker area). Setup Airdroid on it, pair it to the InkBird, connect it to your wifi, setup Airdroid on the phone, and set yourself up an account.

Now you can log into airdroid from any browser and view that phones screen. Like I said only view, to control it, move screen, change settings, etc. you will need to jump through some extra hoops to enable remote, airdroid has info about how to do on their site, and it works fine, no need to root phone, although if dedicating an old phone to this task, rooting it would be the "best" option.

Anyway, once I verified I could get that done, I then setup to see if I could access the Bluetooth data directly. And for the most part it was surprisingly easy. I used a sniffer program to watch the devices data, and not to get to technical, but it is simply sending a 12 byte stream, that contains the values for the 6 probes, each temp is represent by 2 bytes, and if you convert it to decimal, each degree C is a value of 10, so 20 = 2 C, 30 = 3 C, etc.

This brought to light a few interesting things: 

1. The reason the temp range is 0-250 C, it can not report a value below 0000 which is 0 C, so this would probably not be a good thermometer if you also want it to do freezer duty.

2. It never reports values other than by a factor of 10, which means it only reports whole degrees C. It will never report 50.2 C, etc.

3. Because of #2, if you put it in F mode, there are certain temps you will never see, this drove me nuts as I was trying to debug it and figure out what it was sending. It always reports in C and then just converts to F, and because it doesn't do fractions and rounds, you will never see 76,78,80,83,85,87,89, etc. In fact this means to some extent it makes it less accurate in F mode because there are times where it jumps 2 degrees. Let's talk temp range we care about
You will see 225,230 (but never 224,227,229)
you will never see 240 (but will see 239,241)
you will see 250 (but never 249,251) - this is one of the "bad ones", the 3 temps you get in F mode are 248,250,252. 
I know that isn't a big deal in terms of smoking, but if you are a gadget geek with a PID that holds to 1 degree, then it might bug you that you can't hit that same # of this. 

So armed with that info I set out to try to read the device myself, and I have somewhat done it. Their app does some type of "authorization" that activates the device, if I try to connect to it directly, after a bit it disconnects me. So I haven't been able to eliminate their app, but as long as their app is running, I can "eavesdrop" on the conversation and get the value of all 6 probes back, which means I can then send them to the "cloud" and create my own smoke data store, graphs etc. 

If there is a blue tooth / hardware geek on the group that wants to look at what I have done and see if they can figure out what the initial handshake is that their app is doing, so that part could be eliminated, just PM me.

Here's a screen shot of my little proof of concept app reading 2 probes. I know best screen design ever, right! :-)


----------



## keithd (Sep 4, 2018)

FWIW the 50% off thing is still active as of 4 Sep 2018 @ noon CST.
I'd think that 1 deg C is plenty precise for BBQ, right? I wish the upper limit was higher, but for only smoking even that should be sufficient.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 26, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey all, Inkbird 4 probe wireless therm for 50% off! Click & save coupon, I just picked one up for $25!



LOL. Did you see this promotion on Facebook group before?


----------

